

Filtering Test For Business Ideas - tgnguyen
http://abardapart.com/filtering-test-business-ideas

======
skmurphy
#1 should become something that he can add unique value to, based on
experience, expertise, or skills.

If you reverse the order it would be: solve a real customer problem, that they
are willing to pay for, where you add unique to the solution.

